# Barn Fresh 1975 Raleigh Tourist Jack and Jill pair



## jimbo53 (Jan 1, 2020)

Mens is 24” frame. Both have rod brakes, 28” wheels,   3 speed SA AW rear hubs and original frame pumps. Seats don’t look original.  Will need new rubber, a good cleaning and some mechanical attention, but lots of potential


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jan 1, 2020)

great project there - looking forward to your updates


----------



## hopkintonbike (Jan 1, 2020)

very cool brooks b72 or if you're sporty b67


----------



## Sven (Jan 2, 2020)

Great find, like @bulldog1935 said, keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jan 2, 2020)

Stock for 1975 would be the B72, but a common upgrade for that period was to the B66. Either would work perfectly well on the bikes. I prefer the B66 as a more comfortable saddle.


----------



## jimbo53 (Jan 4, 2020)

Tear down begins...Dang, these Brit rod brake bikes sure do have a lot of little fiddley parts...


----------



## Goldenrod (Jan 4, 2020)

I like these more than copycat Schwinns.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jan 4, 2020)

Yes - lots of little parts. I'd consider oxalic acid or evaporust on those fenders in the rusty areas. Raleigh's black was a generally pretty durable paint and sometimes there's still some hiding under surface rust.


----------



## jimbo53 (Jan 22, 2020)

Finally got it into a rolling chassis state. 
Work to date: completely torn down. All bearing surfaces cleaned and repacked. Tops of fenders badly oxidized but a gentle application of Kiwi black shoe polish followed by automotive paste wax revitalized the paint so no repaint was needed. Cleaned frame, fork, chain guard and all bright work with WD40 and 0000 steel wool followed by a carnuba car paste wax. Soaked chain in 
10/30 motor oil for a couple of days and took a stiff wire brush to it to knock off the accumulated crud. Lots of rust and corrosion on rims but again, WD40/0000 steel wool  cleaned them up nicely. Picked up a vintage Brooks B66 and new Sunlite 28 x 1 1/2 tires/tubes off eBay. First time in the sunlight, but still needs the rod brakes and shifter put on, some adjustments and should be ready for prime time!


----------

